# Tannerite



## sniper13 (May 15, 2006)

Have any of y'all ever shot a bottle of Tannerite?
Last week I put a bottle of it into a crack in an old oak tree.
It was around 4-5ft. off the ground. The bottle says to shoot it from at least 100yds. 
  I backed off about 70yds and touched a round off.
  
Before I heard or saw the explosion, I could see the shockwave coming. It was full of leaves, rocks and anything that was on the ground for 25yds. in front of it!
The blast shook my friend's house 1/4 mi. away.
I saw an ad for it that said 1 bottle of tannerite could turn a 200lb. man into a giggiling schoolgirl. 
I could understand that happening with maybe 2 bottles.


----------



## rockdawg (May 15, 2006)

That's some good stuff.   Try 8 bottles at once.  
Be sure your ear plugs are in. 
It's best when you use multiple bottles to pour it out and mix it up then put it in a larger container.


----------



## Burl E. (May 17, 2006)

*Gun Broker.com*

I have seen it on GunBroker.com and have been tempted to get some. So, It's pretty loud? I got a bunch across the river I'd like to wake up one morning.


----------



## Buzz (May 17, 2006)

It's QUITE loud...

Fun...


----------



## Jorge (May 17, 2006)

Alright, I'll bite. What is Tannerite?


----------



## Buzz (May 17, 2006)

http://www.tannerite.com/


----------



## DYI hunting (May 17, 2006)

http://www.tannerite.com/


----------



## DYI hunting (May 17, 2006)

Sorry missed 7x57's post.  Anyway, don't you worry about the local police being called when your shooting this stuff?  I know it's legal, but I would think a local cop might not know that.


----------



## KillABiggin (May 17, 2006)

That is some cool stuff....ON SALE NOW!! One full case of 20 targets (all one half pound) for $98.00....thats only $4.90 a pop anyone want to go in on a case?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 17, 2006)

How loud is it? I need to shake houses for blocks 
Is there anyway to ignite it without shooting it?
This looks perfect for next time my neighbor starts shooting his cannon and the lame Cobb County Police say they can't do anything about it 


 there is no quota in Cobb County for cannon shooters - only speeders and those with a headlight out


----------



## DYI hunting (May 17, 2006)

From Tannerite's website: "Persons who manufacture explosives for their personal, NON-commercial use would not need a license." 

I though maufacturing explosives for your own use was illegal in Georgia, i.e. destructive devices?  Anybody know the law on this?


----------



## rockdawg (May 18, 2006)

I believe it says it will only go off by either being shot with a centerfire rifle or a blasting cap. I know we tried it with a .22LR and it only put a hole in the bottle and spill out on the ground.
It will do some house shaking. I would not get it too close to any windows, I would bet it would bust them.


----------



## Roswell Dave (May 18, 2006)

I'd go in with you on some KAB but I'm already on thin ice in my neighborhood.  Seem's the dry ice and water in the 2 liter pop bottles were a little louder than I figured.  Charlie loved it but Lisa busted me bad!     Next time I wait till it's "girl's nite out"!  Speaking of which, it's time for a trip to the range.  When we goin?


----------



## DYI hunting (May 18, 2006)

It is quite around here good enough so I might liven it up and order some.  My nearest neighbor is about 1/2 mile away so they shouldn't compain too much.


----------



## sniper13 (May 23, 2006)

Yep, This stuff will do the trick for the applications some have suggested.
The guy at the store said it IS legal.
YES, it WILL attract EVERYONE's attention for at least 1/2mi. or farther. Shook house @ 1/4mi. away.
They say the ONLY way to detonate is with Hi-Vel. rifle round. Supposedly detonators, fuses, fire, dropping, etc. won't set it off.
 
Take a fool's advice and  don't shoot this stuff near buildings
that have windows. If you do .....the windows will have to be replaced.
 
If you've ever been nominated for the Darwin awards, use under adult supervision only.


----------

